# whats the best gps?



## Cutem all Jack (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any advise on the best GPS for the money? I'm wanting to use it for duck hunting and deer hunting. Thanks!!


----------



## whitworth (Aug 29, 2009)

*The Best GPS*

is the one where the batteries go fast and you get lost for two years.  

Kidding, thou I couldn't help it.  

Some of the companies have been around ten years, so you should find one.  
Of course, for the newbies I'd carry backup.  And the modern country club hunters are nothing if they don't carry a good supply of backup batteries on a hunt.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 29, 2009)

The three main brands Garmin, Magellan and Lowrance all have versions at all price points. They all work. Go to their web sites and see what units have the features you are interested in and pick out some possible units. Shop hard, there are some major discounts.

Lowrance has more availability of on the water information (could be because they also do fishfinders.......) But Gamin and Magellan have more third party apps and are compatible with google earth apps.  

Battery life inhales on all of them. But like anything else, you prepare for the tool you are using. Have one set of Lithium batteries in a zip lock at the bottom of your pack that you use only in real emergencies (ten year shelf life). Buy the akaline in bulk and swap them out as needed.

http://www.24hourbatteries.com/

Good source for saving money on batteries. They make the batteries that everyone else slaps their labels on.

Check out the Geocacheing web sites. People who spend their spare time using their GPS to track down little trinkets that they scatter all over the place. They think it's fun (even tho they don't get to shoot anything). Lots of reviews and how to info.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 29, 2009)

Been doing a bit of research myself and have narrowed it down
to Garmin Map60csx...


----------



## marknga (Aug 29, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Been doing a bit of research myself and have narrowed it down
> to Garmin Map60csx...



I have the MAP60csx and really like it.
Would highly recommend it.

Mark


----------



## gaswamper (Sep 22, 2009)

i have the garmin vista and really like it what little bit i have used it. walmart has the best prices. about $100. dollars cheaper than BPS or cabelas.


----------



## Jedi Pastor Ken (Sep 22, 2009)

NOYDB has good points of reference.  I p/u a Magellan Meridian Gold from a Geocacher friend for $80.  It is water proof and w/ b&w screen, the batteries last longer.  

As always, price tells the story.  The low end today is $100 but features remain limited.  You can buy some good used ones (seen them on the Swap) for the same price that are more full service.


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Sep 26, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Been doing a bit of research myself and have narrowed it down
> to Garmin Map60csx...



It's a great unit!


----------



## chesterdawg (Sep 27, 2009)

Trust me on this you want the Garmin 60CSX. I did a lot of research before purchasing mine at amazon.com
The 60CSx has been around a long time with a proven track record. Garmin has a few newer models (Oregon, Colorado) that are touch screen and good for geocaching (paperless) but still have issues to work out (hard to view in sunlight, low battery life). I use mine for hiking and geocaching and couldn't be happier with it. Also avoid the Delorme brand. While they have great customer service and the units are less costly than the Garmin they have issues and are not as good or consistently made.
Lots of good info at: www.geocaching.com then look for the gps and technology forum. Also do a google search for gps review or just take my word and get the 60CSx.

Steve


----------



## J C (Nov 1, 2009)

The Garmin Map 60 csx is the way to go. I reviewed all of them for several weeks, and I do not think there is a better one out there, and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Nov 5, 2009)

*???*

Do they still sell the 60csx?


----------



## huntingonthefly (Nov 12, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Been doing a bit of research myself and have narrowed it down
> to Garmin Map60csx...



Good choice! That's the one I have. Had a Garmin Rino for years. I like this one better cause it is accurate even when standing still and good lithium batteries will last for several days of use. Fellow forumers on here directed me to this buy also.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Nov 12, 2009)

CUTT'EM 76 said:


> Do they still sell the 60csx?



Bought mine with my DELL card. Or charged it, so to speak, lol. They really breakdown the stats on the units there. You will notice the cheaper or less efficient ones will not post a certain stat or capability.


----------



## ng500 (Nov 20, 2009)

Save some money and get the Garmin 60Cx.  Most compasses on a GPS don't work that well unless you are moving.  Also carry a real compass and a map as a backup if you are going into remote or uncharted territory.   Put the money you save with the Garmin 60Cx towards computer software that allows you to custom print 24K topo maps for the area you want to hunt.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Nov 26, 2009)

Garmin 60 CsX on sale at Bass Pro now for 299.00--- reg. price 399.00. Hurry. May buy me another!


----------



## Wacenturion (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a couple of Garmin 520 Hcx's.  Very sensitive satellite pickup, even in timber, and great radio.  Have used them for two years now.....very pleased.  Peer to peer positioning so you and your hunting partner can see each other's position  at all times.


----------

